
Flipping out – a guide for international founders considering a “US flip” - fritjofsson
https://medium.com/@fritjofsson/flipping-out-a-guide-for-international-founders-considering-a-us-flip-6333ec3b82a3#.jeyt80hpj
======
fritjofsson
Some words for international founders considering raising VC funding and
considering flipping their company to the US.

